# 2 Objekte verknüpfen



## javastarter2 (24. Jan 2008)

hi an alle,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Und zwar ich habe eine Klasse "Person"  wo das Attribut  name und eine Methode 
setTier(Tier tier) drin stehen. Ich habe eine andere Klasse " Tier"  wo  das Tier mit Hilfe einer Methode einer Person zugewiesen werden soll und mit einer Methode die Person des Tieres ausgegeben buw. zurückgegeben werden soll

so ungefähr

public class Person {
private String mName ;


public String getName() {
return mName ;
}

public void setTier(Tier tier) {

}

}

-----------------------------

public class Tier {

public void setHerrchenFrauchen(Person person) {


}

public void getHerrchenFrauchen(Tier tier) {
...
...

}


}



wie  kann ich das bewerkstelligen ? 

danke im voraus  

- javastarter -


----------



## Prusik (24. Jan 2008)

so wie du das sagst, wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## outbreaker (24. Jan 2008)

```
public class Tier {

private Person herrchen;

public void setHerrchenFrauchen(Person person) {
  herrchen = person;

}

public Person getHerrchenFrauchen() {
  return herrchen;

}
}
```

meinst du das so oder wo liegt dein Problem?


----------



## manuche (24. Jan 2008)

```
public class Person{
  private String name;
  private Tier tier;

  public Person (String name, Tier tier){
    this.name = name;
    this.tier = tier;
    tier.setBesitzer(this);
  }

  ...//setter bzw gettermethoden

}
```

Hab noch nie getestet ob sowas geht aber nen Versuch wär es Wert... In der Klasse Tier brauchst du dann natürlich noch die entsprechenden setter und getter methoden!


```
public class Tier{
  private String tiername;
  private Person besitzer;

  public Tier (String tiername, Person besitzer){
    this.tiername = tiername;
    this.besitzer = besitzer;
  }

  public void setBesitzer (Person besitzer){
    this.besitzer = besitzer;
  }
 
  ... //weitere getter und setter methoder

}
```

edit: verdammt...  ^^


----------



## javastarter2 (24. Jan 2008)

hi danke für Antworten. Mein Problem war bei der Zuweisung.
Mit Objekten komme ich net klar.
dankee ich probier gleich aus.


----------



## manuche (24. Jan 2008)

Objekte kannst du genauso benutzen wie primitive datentypen...
Strings werden in Java zum Beispiel auch als Objekte gehandhabt...
Typ Name = new Typ();
ist immer das gleich Schema nur das du dir im gegenatz zu den einfachen datentypen dir das objekt mit dem new Operator noch explizit erzeugen musst!


----------

